# RIP Call Again Cavalier - beautiful boy, you will be missed



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Although he's not my pet, this thread is to say farewell to Mary King's stunning event horse, Call Again Cavalier.

Unfortunately he fell at a fence at Express Eventing yesterday in Cardiff, it was an awkward fall and he broke his right hind leg and was put to sleep. It was tragedy and a waste of a noble, giving life.

Mary was devastated by the accident, she loved the horse and they had a fantastic partnership.

RIP Cavvy beautiful, beautiful boy, may you safely graze forever more.



xxxx


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

R.I.P beautiful boy


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

R.I.P Cavvy, run free at the bridge.

Had these linked on a horse forum that I thought a few horse fans may want to see YouTube - R.I.P Call Again Cavalier read description 
YouTube - Cavvy//Run


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww I had missed this awful news. RIP Cavvy 

Mary will be gutted as I know she adores her horses


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

RIP beautiful 'Cavvy'


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p beautiful

i couldnt believe what happened, the fall was horrible


----------

